# Swarm calls



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Higher than normal this year!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

There where a lot of swarms out our way this year also.
KC9TER de KQ6AR 73


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

None so far - well below normal.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

None here


----------



## Marc (May 20, 2005)

I have only had one so far, and it was a very small swarm, most likely an afterswarm. I think at least here in Indiana we are seeing the late effects of our drought last summer. I had to feed my bees in September to get them through the winter, they had almost no stores at that point in time. I don't think any wild hive was strong enough after that summer last year and the cold long winter to grow to swarm strength. 

Now, my own hives, totally different story...lol so far I have caught 9 swarms from my own hives, and that's after I removed queens and swarm cells. Next year I will be much more aggressive in removing swarm cells earlier.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I've got 8 swarm call and 4 cut outs.


----------



## PleaseBees (May 1, 2010)

My father in law in NY reports no swarms yet, when he's usually doing several per week.
None here in central VA either, but my network isn't very good locally.


----------



## belliott (Apr 17, 2011)

I have not done any swarm calls, but I was doing some plumbing work for a guy today that has done 3 so far.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

I had one swarm call and that was three weeks ago.


----------



## spencer (Dec 7, 2004)

I've had no calls this yet this year. Usually the phone is ringing off the hook!


----------



## beenerds (Apr 24, 2010)




----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Here in Swampeast Missouri, we had a TON of swarm calls in the last week of April and the first week of May. Then the weather settled down, the flows started and it's been quiet. Every day I pick up my phone just to make sure there is a dial tone and the phone line is still connected.

It's been the same story with my swarm traps.

In my own hives, with all the rain we were having it was impossible to get out to check on the bees. When the weather cleared, just about every hive was swarming. Things have settled down and the hives are foraging for nectar with their diminished work force.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

I have only taken a few swarm calls this year so far, prob about 10-12 so far, but I have missed a bunch because I was working overtime. I have had about 6 calls for structural extractions, of which I have not done any as of yet and 3 trees trap outs. I am currently working on one and might do another. If it wasn't for the extra work hours, I'd probably be about average of what I did last year.

C2


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Much fewer than last year at this time. Only had one and passed due to distance. A couple of cutouts otherwise phone has been quiet. My colonies seem to be building nicely though. Went from cold and wet to hot and dry. Looks like the ferals had a tough winter.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

Barry,

As this is my first year in beekeeping I am not sure what a good year for swarm calls is like in north central Indiana. So far I have gotten 5 swarm calls and gone out and retrieved 4 of them.

Most of them have been in the past 10 days since the rain has died down a little.

Jim


----------



## yockey (Jun 16, 2011)

4 with one cut out this year.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Three swarm calls that were yellow wasps and five trap outs of which three were wasps.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Fair swarm call year here. Brought home 6 so far with about double that in calls.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Have gotten 8 swarm calls this year so far, and all of them were bees but none of them were swarms all were cutouts/trapouts of which only 1 wanted to pay for. Jim


----------



## LandellApiaries (Aug 9, 2010)

Got 2 swarm calls yesterday. Within the past week I have also had 1 trap out and 1 cut out call.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Cooperative Ext reports no calls in North Easter Ohio so far.
I had one call today, but was out of my County. Price of gas not worth taking a chance on a Hornets next not bees.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I think swarm season must be over in Texas---One call in a month is all that's come in.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I only had two calls this year and none in 6 bait hives. I went and caught the one in the end of April. The other was on the fender of a truck broken down in the median on I-81. That is way too busy a road and I passed it up. I do have one cutout to do. Last year I had two swarm calls, two cutouts, and 6 swarms in bait hives. I was wondering why there is such a big difference.


----------



## boknows honey bee's (May 19, 2010)

Only one for me here in bristol county masschusetts. Plenty of cut outs though


----------

